

Facebook: The Failure of Localization - ajkates
http://www.alexkates.com/2007/10/facebook-failure-to-capitalize-on.html
The first of many posts about Facebook on my new blog.  I'd like to hear what you all have to say.<p>See the first one too: <a href="http://www.alexkates.com/2007/10/inevitable-fall-of-facebook.html" rel="nofollow">http://www.alexkates.com/2007/10/inevitable-fall-of-facebook...</a>
======
dfens
The revenue model proposed sounds much the same as yelp.com's.

